# Sigma Rox 10.0 gps



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone try this yet. Seems to have just come out. Looks nice. Figure I will wait a bit. Debating between this and the Garmin 510 or maybe 500.


----------



## qwertasdfg24 (Sep 18, 2012)

it sure looks nice, but the biggest difference between 10.0 vs Garmin 810, would be the mapping software on the computer. Garmin software is quite good according to my club mates, and map format is also widely supported by various online mapping sites. I'm in the market for one of these babies, hoping the Rox 10.0 can be a more affordable alternative to 810.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

qwertasdfg24 said:


> it sure looks nice, but the biggest difference between 10.0 vs Garmin 810, would be the mapping software on the computer. Garmin software is quite good according to my club mates, and map format is also widely supported by various online mapping sites. I'm in the market for one of these babies, hoping the Rox 10.0 can be a more affordable alternative to 810.


I agree vs. the 810 but kind of looking at it vs the 510 or even 500. I had thought about the 810 but pretty unimpressed based on a few rides with others. In fact, I hear a lot of complaints about the Garmins. I want the data and a general warning of when to turn. 

I really do not understand why a car GPS can be made for $75 but a bike one costs $800. Guess just not a big enough market to generate much competition.


----------



## Sigma (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi NJBiker,

James from SIGMA. If you have any questions about the new ROX 10.0 please fire away. We put the ROX 10.0 through rigorous testing for over a year before we released it to the public. It is absolutely an amazing computer.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Sigma said:


> Hi NJBiker,
> 
> James from SIGMA. If you have any questions about the new ROX 10.0 please fire away.


1) The ROX 10 instructions discuss a "Data Center Software" (p. 28). Apparently tracks can be downloaded, modified, and stored. Does the ROX create a proprietary track file or does it make a common gps track (e.g. .gpx)?

In other words, can I use ROX to record and later upload my ride to a third party's website/software (e.g. strave, mapmyride, ridewithgps)?

2) Visa versa of above - Can I make a track file in a common gps track (e.g. .gpx) and upload it to the ROX?

Thanks


----------



## Sigma (Oct 11, 2013)

1) The DATA CENTER allows you to create tracks (.gpx), export tracks and import tracks from other sources (map my ride, etc.) In short, yes we use .GPX
-With Strava or Training Peaks you use the DATA CNETER to export into a .FIT file. This file type gives much more information than .GPX. such as power info(Intensity Factor, Stress Score, Normalized Power, etc).

Yes. You can import .GPX files that were created with another software or device.

Let me know if you have any other question.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Sigma said:


> James from SIGMA. ... We put the ROX 10.0 through rigorous testing for over a year before we released it to the public. ...


You got it backwards, at least compared to the market leader, Garmin. They release it first then let the customers do the testing.


----------



## BikerWallyMN (Sep 6, 2013)

*Someone still tests their product*



looigi said:


> You got it backwards, at least compared to the market leader, Garmin. They release it first then let the customers do the testing.


LOL - I was thinking the same thing. It's rare these days for a company to have a shred of dignity and actually test their product rather than put a beta product out and let the customer deal with the headache. I will definitely look into the Sigma Rox!


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I really like the Sigma stuff, but I got a 500 Edge for cost so I went that way. When it throws craps, I'll probably try the Sigma. I wonder if it works with Strava and what it cost.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

The Rox 10.0 is the most solid, complete unit on the market for the price.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

wildboar said:


> The Rox 10.0 is the most solid, complete unit on the market for the price.


After exhaustive research, I agree wholeheartedly.

Installed my Rox 10.0 yesterday and the learning curve was two rides, counting today.

Excellent unit with loaded features for the $$.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm sure the Sigma is an excellent unit, but let's be honest, the Garmin 800/810 has many more features. For example, if a route is unridable/blocked, it's pretty easy to look at the map on the Garmin and find an alternate route (I have done this a lot while traveling). This doesn't seem possible on the Sigma. Also if you have Topo maps you can see the upcoming climbs on the map as you're riding on the Garmin. Even when I'm close to home I sometimes take the Garmin to explore side streets, it's great to be able to see which roads are going to intersect and which ones dead end. I also use the Garmin to hike (with Topo maps) and rarely, drive.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

Honesty resides in the fact that the Garmin is over twice the price for extra functions most of us could care less about. The Sigma contains the best feature set for the money.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

wildboar said:


> Honesty resides in the fact that the Garmin is over twice the price for extra functions most of us could care less about. The Sigma contains the best feature set for the money.


Where is the Sigma that cheap? A quick price check shows the Garmin 800 for $290 while the Sigma is $245. At those price points you'd be a fool not to buy the Garmin.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

Perhaps an end of life Garmin 800 non-performance bundle from an ebay seller or a refurb. Let's stick to current products.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

wildboar said:


> Perhaps an end of life Garmin 800 non-performance bundle from an ebay seller or a refurb. Let's stick to current products.


That's just ridiculous. What does that even mean? Features are features. A GPS will last you a long time, or at least it should if you're spending a lot of money on one.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

What does that mean? It means you can't go to your local shop or REI and buy an end of life Garmin 800 for $249. It's not even relevant to this thread. The Garmin 810 performance bundle is over twice the price of the Sigma. That is reality.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Your reality apparently greatly differs from mine. Happy cycling.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Honestly, I would buy an 810 performance bundle for 250 but generally see more like 700. If you have one at that price I would be interested but it just seems like a ridiculous mark up for a product that too many people seem unimpressed with.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't think the Sigma Rox 10.0 is comparable to the Garmin 810; more like 510/500 series, and it is slightly cheaper than those, but not a whole lot. I recently got a 500 bundle for $269 delivered free from the UK, only a few bucks more than the Sigma.

Yes, some might call the Edge 500 (and 800) "end of life" products, but that is specifically why I chose my 500 over a 510 unit. By now most of the big firmware bugs have been worked out. I needed a small, light and capable device that is above all reliable and well tested by now, the 500 is the only unit that checked all my requirements for the time being.

Having said all that, the Sigma does interest me for a few reasons. First, _the company_. Family owned, with the owner himself taking a direct interest in developing and testing of the products? I like. Their designs, while kind of "loud" for my taste, seem ergonomically sound and the UX intuitive.

I'll probably get a Rox 10 as well since the Edge only supports three bikes and N+1 is more like N+N in my books.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

An alternate tactic; I have a Garmin 200 ($!25.00). Works well (usually), accurate (usually), but I wanted a more accurate instantaneous speed (the Garmin can be off at any given instant), and HR. So, now I have the Garmin, AND a Sigma Rox 5.0 ($114 on Amazon). Probably not ideal, but works for me. I am thoroughly impressed with my (non_GPS) Rox, by the way.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

cyclesport45 said:


> An alternate tactic; I have a Garmin 200 ($!25.00). Works well (usually), accurate (usually), but I wanted a more accurate instantaneous speed (the Garmin can be off at any given instant), and HR. So, now I have the Garmin, AND a Sigma Rox 5.0 ($114 on Amazon). Probably not ideal, but works for me. I am thoroughly impressed with my (non_GPS) Rox, by the way.


Yep, the trouble with the 200 is that it's a GPS tag with a screen. No barometer, no realtime speed/cadence sensors, no inclination meter etc., basically the only reason I see someone getting a Edge 200 is if they are not too concerned with realtime data, and just want to log their route, min/max/avg speed, terrain elevation etc but at the same time DO NOT want to use up their phone's battery.

Otherwise the viable option is a Cateye Stealth 50 or even a couple of devices from a company called O Synce, DC Rainmaker has a review on their "Navi2Coach" computer. They have much cheaper and less complicated ANT+ capable computers as well.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

How does the ROX 10 play with Apple OSX? I'm about ready to buy one but I want to make sure the software will play nice with my stuff...

*EDIT*

Also...I noticed that in the complete kit, the speed and cadence sensor are separate. It looks like the Speed sensor mounts on the front of the bike. I was wanting to use this system for an indoor trainer as well as outdoor riding. in this case, would I better off buying the ROX only, then adding a ANT+ combo speed/cadence sensor? (EX: Bontrager Interchange ANT+)


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

wildboar said:


> Honesty resides in the fact that the Garmin is over twice the price for extra functions most of us could care less about. The Sigma contains the best feature set for the money.


How much less could you care about the extra functions?


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

Hold on let me push the mbrace button and ask them.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I have a non GPS Sigma and like it alot, better than all the CatEye computers I have had in the past. Check out this video.


----------



## Calstuts (Oct 20, 2013)

Sigma said:


> Hi NJBiker,
> 
> James from SIGMA. If you have any questions about the new ROX 10.0 please fire away. We put the ROX 10.0 through rigorous testing for over a year before we released it to the public. It is absolutely an amazing computer.



James, I am training for a double century. Can the Rox 10.0 be charged mid-ride without loss of functions and/or data?


----------



## knakhemel (Jul 27, 2010)

You can mount the speed sensor on the back of your bike. There's no problem with the distance to the receiver. I've mounted mine next to the cadence sensor, underneath the tube.


----------



## Dr Chuck (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't know if this helps you, but I have owned and used the Garmin Edge 800 for the last couple of years. When it works, it is great but about 25% of the time it gets buggy. For instance, I went on a 100 mile ride a week ago and suddenly, it lost my heart monitor and would not reconnect. On other rides, the GPS has frozen. On still others, it auto powers off and on one occasion, it reset. Perhaps Sigma is more reliable. All my friends who use the Edge 800 have the same experience.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

some 20% Garmin discount codes on the hot deals thread... just pointing out. Some guy claims he snagged a 510 for $247.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I see the Rox 10.0 on Amazon for $269, other places for similar. Just saw it on REI.com for $224. SIGMA SPORT ROX 10.0 GPS Bike Computer Set - Wireless - Free Shipping at REI.com. If I use my Chase card, and get 8% back, that's close to 200 bucks! I'm telling Santa! (Still love my Rox 5.0, but the 10.0 looks way more better).


----------



## theruck (Sep 12, 2013)

the ROX 10 is a nice computer if it comes only with a good price. i own it for 6 months and i can not say it has any advantage against garmin 500.
if you are on doubt which one to buy go for the garmin all the way.

the rox10 has unreadable display in several light conditions because of the bent plexi glass

it does display useless info which can not be changed in the upper part and can not display power and time simultaneously so it is useless to be used for intervals training with power meters.

also the ergonomy of the buttons could be reversed. to change the displayed data you need to click to the bottom buttons while the click sideways would be more natural because of the dimensions of the device.

the sigma datacenter software displays a lot of info but any online service is just better than that. the export to gpx just creates the gps path and advanced gpx data is not in the export. the only way how to export your data to an online service is through fit file so if you intend to use it with some online services be aware of that. some of the online services do not accept fit files without gps which is the case when training on a cyclo trainer so you might be stuck with the sigma data center software which does not allow you to share your rides with friends or compare to your friends.

you can not import any other than sigma data into the sigma data center software which is quite shame for a paid sw. you can only import tracks.

the maps in sigma data center are in german so if you can not find your town on the map do not be surprised. it is there but in a german name.

the sigma data center software has bugs and is still under development with new features coming every few months

so if someone is telling you that the sigma rox 10 is a perfect device do not believe it. it is more like a nice beta device which needs further work to be done to be superb. now it is only good but for a very close price you get much versatile device from garmin which works with much more softwares all over the world and gives you more options fo usage. also the value after a time would be higher with garmin.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

theruck said:


> the ROX 10 is a nice computer if it comes only with a good price. i own it for 6 months and i can not say it has any advantage against garmin 500.
> if you are on doubt which one to buy go for the garmin all the way.
> 
> the rox10 has unreadable display in several light conditions because of the bent plexi glass
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

I landed up with the Garmin 500, which came with a CAD/Speed sensor as well as heartrate. I'm very pleased with it so far and picked it up at a great price (a bit under $250).

I do like Sigma but it seems early. I'll keep an eye on their stuff and possibly I'll go to them in the future...time will tell.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

I previously owned a Sigma Rox8.0, and switched to Garmin 500 to be with the "in" crowd, and to eliminate the fork mounted sensor. 

Nearly a year later, I miss the Rox8.0. It worked every time (the Garmin 500 doesn't work when the temperature drops below about 50 degrees, and the heart strap loses signal almost a third of the time regardless of fresh battery). I liked the info presentation on the Rox Data Center.

User reviews of the Rox10.0 mention some bugs/problems with the unit, so I'll probably not switch to the Rox10.0, but I will definitely consider it if Sigma works out the issues in a new model.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

tvad said:


> I previously owned a Sigma Rox8.0, and switched to Garmin 500 to be with the "in" crowd, and to eliminate the fork mounted sensor.
> 
> Nearly a year later, I miss the Rox8.0. It worked every time (the Garmin 500 doesn't work when the temperature drops below about 50 degrees, and the heart strap loses signal almost a third of the time regardless of fresh battery). I liked the info presentation on the Rox Data Center.
> 
> User reviews of the Rox10.0 mention some bugs/problems with the unit, so I'll probably not switch to the Rox10.0, but I will definitely consider it if Sigma works out the issues in a new model.


Perhaps this will pop up for me along the way...but it hasn't been 50F outside since I bought my 500 and it has yet to fail to log my rides. I've had it out to below freezing even and so far so good.

The HR strap I've had to tap on a few times to get it going but once it starts, it's yet to drop signal.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Typetwelve said:


> Perhaps this will pop up for me along the way...but it hasn't been 50F outside since I bought my 500 and it has yet to fail to log my rides. I've had it out to below freezing even and so far so good.
> 
> The HR strap I've had to tap on a few times to get it going but once it starts, it's yet to drop signal.


Probably should have returned mine for a replacement unit long ago...but it's now outside the one year warranty period.


----------



## theruck (Sep 12, 2013)

here a photo of the artefacting display cover which is according to sigma "by design and every unit is the same". it comes really annoying especially when riding in sunset and you have to move your head arround to read the data. this is under artificial light. it is worse under sunlight


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

I shared this thread with a guy here where I work that was having frustrations with his Rox that is only 2 months old:
_“ heart monitor is on the 3rd battery in 6 weeks, HR monitor is no longer able to pair with head unit, REI no longer carriers that item, need to contact Sigma Rox USA for replacement parts. Done… Garmin wins, replacing it today with a Garmin 510”. Oh, the positive click buttons are way too positive! "_


----------



## theruck (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## bnsprof (Jan 14, 2014)

I am interested in getting a ROX 10 but read in several reviews on Amazon that users had a problem seeing the display with polarized sunglasses. Since I have prescription, polarized, photochromic lenses (driving lenses) that could be a problem for me. On the other hand I currently use a Sigma 1609 computer with no problems. If the lens and display of the Rox 10 are of comparable materials then I probably shouldn't have a problem. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## theruck (Sep 12, 2013)

bnsprof said:


> I am interested in getting a ROX 10 but read in several reviews on Amazon that users had a problem seeing the display with polarized sunglasses. Since I have prescription, polarized, photochromic lenses (driving lenses) that could be a problem for me. On the other hand I currently use a Sigma 1609 computer with no problems. If the lens and display of the Rox 10 are of comparable materials then I probably shouldn't have a problem. Any advice? Thanks!


polarised glases are problem for every device with a glossy display cover when viewing from the angle at the reflection.though i do not have any polarised glases to confirm this on the rox10. but you can see that there is a problem with the polarisation of light even without the glases so why would you risk it...


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

The 1609 has a flat top and the Rox 10 is curved and I think that is the problem. With the curved top, your picking up more glare. My Garmin 500 and that's flat as well and I don't have any problems with that at all. The way it sounds I'll stay with the Garmin. I did ask if the Rox can be uploaded to Strava , but never got an answer. I'm thinking no.


----------



## theruck (Sep 12, 2013)

rox supports only SLF which is sigma format and export to FIT. strava can import fit files but only those ones which contain GPS data so you can not upload your training activities done on rollers or trainer. the only tracking app which can use such fit file is SportTracks | Your Path to Performance from then you can export as GPX to strava or use tapiriik to sync your data automatically from/to sporttracks or runkeeper, garmin, strava or training peeks or even dropbox - GPX or TCX.


----------



## bnsprof (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for both responses. However if the problem is glare off the lens, then it seems to me that polarized glasses should actually improve seeing the display (since they reduce glare). It seems to me that the problem would have to be that the display (or the lens) polarizes the light in a direction orthogonal to the polarization on the sun glasses (like my lcd computer screen). Maybe time to go to the bike shop and do an empirical test. Thanks again.


----------



## theruck (Sep 12, 2013)

bnsprof said:


> Thanks for both responses. However if the problem is glare off the lens, then it seems to me that polarized glasses should actually improve seeing the display (since they reduce glare). It seems to me that the problem would have to be that the display (or the lens) polarizes the light in a direction orthogonal to the polarization on the sun glasses (like my lcd computer screen). Maybe time to go to the bike shop and do an empirical test. Thanks again.


you can see on the picture that the black spots are not the usual glare. if you have a shop nearby go for it but as i said those black spots come only in under certain light conditions. no spots during day but when evening comes it gets worse. the pictures i made show it only as a simulation using light from the computer monitor because ordinary bulbs do not make the problem visible so you might not be able to test it at the shop


----------



## bnsprof (Jan 14, 2014)

thanks, maybe the problem is dim light, since I normally don't ride in dim light, that may not be an issue for me. As I mentioned earlier, I have no problems at all seeing the display of my Sigma 1609 computer when riding my Bike, however I just noticed that if I turn the computer 90 degrees either right or left, I can no longer read it with my polarized sun glasses. So it may also be related to the angle of polarization of the sunglasses relative to the computer. I think I better check it out with my glasses at the bike shop. thanks again.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

robnj said:


> I shared this thread with a guy here where I work that was having frustrations with his Rox that is only 2 months old:
> _“ heart monitor is on the 3rd battery in 6 weeks, HR monitor is no longer able to pair with head unit, REI no longer carriers that item, need to contact Sigma Rox USA for replacement parts. Done… Garmin wins, replacing it today with a Garmin 510”. Oh, the positive click buttons are way too positive! "_


REI does still have it listed on their site and that's where I just recently got mine from. Not sure if I'm going to keep it or exchange it for a Garmin...I haven't used it yet so I need to get a couple rides with it before I decide.

SIGMA SPORT ROX 10.0 GPS Basic Bike Computer - Wireless - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Mar 16, 2014)

Sigma said:


> 1) The DATA CENTER allows you to create tracks (.gpx), export tracks and import tracks from other sources (map my ride, etc.) In short, yes we use .GPX
> -With Strava or Training Peaks you use the DATA CNETER to export into a .FIT file. This file type gives much more information than .GPX. such as power info(Intensity Factor, Stress Score, Normalized Power, etc).
> 
> Yes. You can import .GPX files that were created with another software or device.
> ...


Hi all, sorry i'm a little long in the tooth for all the talk about file types. Can you please tell me if i am reading the above correctly? You save as a file type and you CAN upload to Strava?


----------



## Ktof0001 (May 17, 2014)

*Not ready*



NJBiker72 said:


> Anyone try this yet. Seems to have just come out. Looks nice. Figure I will wait a bit. Debating between this and the Garmin 510 or maybe 500.


I he bought it because te concept seemd good. However, the most basic function - loading tracks - is very instable. Tracks above 30kms are almost impossible to upload (the device disconnects itself all the time)


If you invest a lot of time, you find that they have firmware upgrades for the device - only, their software on the PC is not compatible with it, so you cannot install any.


Forget about support: They provide an email address in their error messages, but they have never sent any reply.


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Mar 16, 2014)

Flying Scotsman said:


> Hi all, sorry i'm a little long in the tooth for all the talk about file types. Can you please tell me if i am reading the above correctly? You save as a file type and you CAN upload to Strava?


Appreciate your feedback thanks


----------



## john16v (Apr 14, 2014)

I know this a old thread but I just wanted to follow up with this. I was orig. going to get the Edge 500 but after hearing the stories about mount/ tabs breaking off. I went with the Rox 10 instead.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

john16v said:


> I know old thread but I just wanted to follow up with this. I was orig. going to get the Edge 500 but after hearing the stories about mount/ tabs breaking off. I went with the Rox 10 instead.


I just got the Rox 10 as well. I've got 3 rides in and my initial impression is that it is quite nice, although it is a pretty steep learning curve and the manual sux.

Two things I am a bit frustrated about are: (as far as I can tell) you can't modify what is shown at the top of the bike computer screen besides cycling through the presets. I'd especially like to choose what the 4 items are when I have that up. The second thing I'd like done is an improvement to following tracks. First, I'd like a indicator on the bike computer screen when you are approaching a turn (maybe I'd have to have a waypoint within so many feet/meters of the turn) indicating which way I'm turning. I'd also like a way to tell on the route/track screen what is going on at places where parts of a track cross. I really got messed up on the first ride I used it on, which was an unfamiliar route. Even after the device told me I was off track it took a lot of trial and error to figure out what I was supposed to do. This could be addressed by simply narrowing, or greying out, the track you are crossing but not currently on. 

And the software, well, it is pretty German. Which is why we don't generally use German software. But it works. Uploads to Strava, exports FIT files. 

I'm curious what you think about it.


----------



## john16v (Apr 14, 2014)

nsfbr said:


> I just got the Rox 10 as well. I've got 3 rides in and my initial impression is that it is quite nice, although it is a pretty steep learning curve and the manual sux.
> 
> Two things I am a bit frustrated about are: (as far as I can tell) you can't modify what is shown at the top of the bike computer screen besides cycling through the presets. I'd especially like to choose what the 4 items are when I have that up. The second thing I'd like done is an improvement to following tracks. First, I'd like a indicator on the bike computer screen when you are approaching a turn (maybe I'd have to have a waypoint within so many feet/meters of the turn) indicating which way I'm turning. I'd also like a way to tell on the route/track screen what is going on at places where parts of a track cross. I really got messed up on the first ride I used it on, which was an unfamiliar route. Even after the device told me I was off track it took a lot of trial and error to figure out what I was supposed to do. This could be addressed by simply narrowing, or greying out, the track you are crossing but not currently on.
> 
> ...


Great review! My is OTW, so I report back in a month or so.


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

Just got a ROX 10.0. It has lots and lots of features and as noted the manual isn't so good telling you how to use it. It's all there, I think, but hard to find the right details.

The device software is not intuitive. For example to set your current known altitude you need to be in Training mode then click both the Enter and Back buttons at the same time. It's the IAC+ calibration. Then you can navigate to a setting that lets you set current pressure, or current know altitude or one of 3 "Home" altitudes. When you do set the altitude at a specific spot it will always reset to that altitude when you pass that spot again, so that's cool.

The Data Center 3.3 software you get now appears to be much better than what you got with the V2 software before.

The device does let you adjust the "Favorites" A and B and set the data that's on the home screen. So you can adjust what's displayed on the Training, Attitude and Lab view modes. It's significantly easier to adjust it in the Data Center software than on the device. Unfortunately the Data Center doesn't show you what it would look like when it's set so you have to make the settings, then upload to the device then check if you like the view. I think you can have the track view in the bottom 1/3 of the main data view to see what you track is suppose to be.

I'm reasonably happy with it but it takes a fair bit of time to get it setup the way you like. You can upload to Strava directly form the Data Center app without exporting, and you can download GPX track date into the device. It didn't appear elevation data came in with the GPX data, I need to double check that. Then when you do ride a stored track it's hard to find that ride when you download the data from the device to the Data Center.

I think it has potential for improvement but it does appear to function properly all the time and collect lots of decent info for later analysis.


----------



## davidof (May 9, 2012)

I broke my Rox 10 so am wondering whether to buy a new one. There are a couple of things I don't like. The biggie is the sucky Data Center app. It is the only way to get data off the device and is sooooo slow; it seems to be almost exponential slowness with long rides. This is 2014, your data should not be locked in to the Sigma silo.

The difficult to read screen is not great.

I don't like climb rate in meters/minute - VAM has been the accepted term since the mid-90s. But not in Sigmaland it seems.

The memory is a bit small.

Getting to the quick menus was a bit of a mystery. The manual is poor.

Setting up IAC for the altitude was not obvious.


----------



## chaproc (Jul 7, 2011)

I am considering a ROX 10 but there are a couple of points I'm not clear on. First, is the unit usable on a trainer. The video shows mounting the speed sensor on the front wheel. Is that the only place it can be miunted? I would need to mount it on a chain stay to pick up speed on a trainer. Second, I've seen listings that it will work with any ANT+ sensor. My question is: will it work with a Garmin type combo speed/cadence sensor?


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

chaproc said:


> I am considering a ROX 10 but there are a couple of points I'm not clear on. First, is the unit usable on a trainer. The video shows mounting the speed sensor on the front wheel. Is that the only place it can be miunted? I would need to mount it on a chain stay to pick up speed on a trainer. Second, I've seen listings that it will work with any ANT+ sensor. My question is: will it work with a Garmin type combo speed/cadence sensor?


I use mine with my trainer no problem. I have the speed sensor about 4" from the cadence sensor. I can speak to Garmin stuff but it works great with my Powertap. Setup was simple and fast. I'd email Sigma USA if you need a definitive answer about specific hardware.


----------



## Noriega (Nov 15, 2014)

I currently have the ROX 10.0 and my speed sensor is on the rear wheel. I ride outdoors on the weekends and indoors during the week and all the data is captured the same way. it does work with any ANT+; I have the original speed and cadence sensors that came with the Sigma on my main bike, and have a different set on my older bike and as long as I do the pairing before i ride, it will capture the data. the only thing you need to keep in mind is that when uploading to strava after riding indoors, you will need to select the "Stationary Trainer" tag for it to pick-up distance based on speed and time; otherwise it will want to determine your speed based on GPS and it be uploded as 0.1 miles.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I can't believe I never saw this part of your post before!



marc7654 said:


> The device software is not intuitive. For example to set your current known altitude you need to be in Training mode then click both the Enter and Back buttons at the same time. It's the IAC+ calibration. Then you can navigate to a setting that lets you set current pressure, or current know altitude or one of 3 "Home" altitudes. When you do set the altitude at a specific spot it will always reset to that altitude when you pass that spot again, so that's cool.


My Rox 10 is now almost 2 years old and has thousands of miles on it and until this past weekend when I read your post I never figured out how to actually calibrate the altitude. Set home altitude - check, fix the altitude in Data Center - check, get it to stop being off by hundreds of feet - not a chance. 

So, thanks for this post from 2014! 

And now, finally, I think my Rox is pretty much perfect. Since, now that I know how to do this final irritatingly and minor thing, it does just what I want, all the time, with zero fuss. Now, with a new set of sensors for my new bike and a replacement heart monitor band (because I sweat like a fiend.)

Cheers!


----------

